# Install "FreeBSD Linux"



## mendenlama (Feb 17, 2022)

Looking on Youtube for FreeBSD related stuff, I have found this tutorial : "Install FreeBSD Linux - Configure Networking + GNOME Desktop"





Enjoy!


----------



## Geezer (Feb 18, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> Enjoy!



Nope.


----------



## Jose (Feb 18, 2022)

OMG that belongs in "It's all about jokes, funny pics..." G-NOME! Priceless!

Personally I'm waiting for H-NOME. I really liked F and am not happy with a lot of the G changes.


----------



## bsduck (Feb 18, 2022)

Nothing wrong here: since he's obviously talking about a GMO made up of both FreeBSD and Linux DNA, "genome" is perfectly appropriate.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

There's much to like about the video. For the things that are wrong, I left comments at YouTube.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> FreeBSD Linux


* confused noob noises *

I don't watch that video, this looks like a trap.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 18, 2022)

For most people, everything that has Gnome or KDE is Linux. It looks the same like, it is the same.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

> FreeBSD Linux



Comment (it's never too late for a person to learn from a mistake …



eternal_noob said:


> I don't watch that video, this looks like a trap.



… it's not  )


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

He even has a video on how to configure Windows as an FTP server. IN 2022!
There must be malicious intentions.

(I am overexaggerating, btw.)



grahamperrin said:


> it's never too late for a person to learn from a mistake


I am sure he'd delete your comment if you told him FreeBSD is not Linux.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 18, 2022)

I do not have time to see all. But I liked very much the following sentence: 



> Just like another Linux distro


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 18, 2022)

bsduck said:


> Nothing wrong here: since he's obviously talking about a GMO made up of both FreeBSD and Linux DNA, "genome" is perfectly appropriate.


----------



## Deleted member 70481 (Feb 18, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Comment (it's never too late for a person to learn from a mistake …
> 
> 
> 
> … it's not  )


They might have missed the FreeBSD is not Linux comment because it had a link on it which Youtube hides in an attempt to stop the spammers pretending they will make you rich or give you the old in-out with an attractive woman. The link you put here shows it because it's the Highlighted comment but when you go the video normally it will not show the comment unless you change the sort from Top comments to Newest first.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

Apropos Gnome:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGcORTMsxSM_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

yearzero2 that's a useful hint, thanks (I don't use YouTube often enough to learn such things). I left an additional comment.


----------



## hbsd (Feb 18, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> Looking on Youtube for FreeBSD related stuff, I have found this tutorial : "Install FreeBSD Linux - Configure Networking + GNOME Desktop"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that sometimes wrong content is published on YouTube but in fact YouTube is not that bad. If you're looking for some good channels about FreeBSD follow these:
iBSD
RoboNuggie
FreeBSDProject


----------

